# PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?



## XFI (4. Januar 2013)

*PC vom Staub säubern - Gebläse?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Gebläse/Kompressor mit dem ich meinen PC vom Staub befreien kann.

Bisher hatte ich immer einen alten Staubsauger benutzt, bei dem man den Luftfluss umstellen konnte, sodass die Lust herausgeblasen wurde.

Leider ist dieser aber vor kurzem kaputt gegangen und ich konnte dieses Modell nicht mehr finden.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier ein paar Empfehlungen bekommte könnte, mit welchem Hilfemittel ich meinen PC am besten säubern kann. Eventuell kann mir ja der ein oder andere mit seinen Erfahrungen bzgl. Gebläsen/Kompressoren/Staubsaugern weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank 

Grüße XFI


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube Kompressoren in der Liga gibt es wahrscheinlich nur bei Airbrusherbedarf, allerdings kosten die ein paar hunder Euro und damit sich das lohnt müsstest das schob wöchenlich putzen

Allerdings gibt es eine bessere Lösung für den Bereich: Dosenpressluft aus dem Baumarkt und am besten noch einen Pinsel


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2013)

Also, ehrlich gesagt: lieber 1x pro Jahr einfach die Lüfter und Kühler mal abmachen und per Hand entstauben, auch mit etwas feuchtem Küchenpapier, da Staub auch manchmal "klebt"

Ansonsten KÖNNTE man eine billige Airbrushpistole + nen Kompressor dazu besorgen, und es gibt aber auch Druckluft-Flaschen mit nem Spraykopf, mit dem man auch was "wegpusten" kann, zB Reinigung Druckluft Spray - Dosierbare Sprühstärke: Amazon.de: Elektronik Dann lieber halt alle 1-2 Jahre ordentlich saubermachen oder ein paar Euro für Staubfilter ausgeben, falls das Gehäuse schon nach wenigen Wochen sehr verstaubt.

@Enisra: nicht ganz so teuer, zB http://www.amazon.de/39199-Revell-Airbrush-Kompressor-Neuversion/dp/B003CRJAIG   aber vlt hat der dann nur wenig Power...


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> : nicht ganz so teuer, zB http://www.amazon.de/39199-Revell-Airbrush-Kompressor-Neuversion/dp/B003CRJAIG   aber vlt hat der dann nur wenig Power...


 
Ja, die kenn ich noch, als ich noch bauen konnte, also bis mir der Platz ausging ..., weswegen ich auch eher so an die stärken Versionen dachte


----------



## MisterSmith (4. Januar 2013)

Kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## XFI (5. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es eine bessere Lösung für den Bereich: Dosenpressluft aus dem Baumarkt und am besten noch einen Pinsel



Daran hatte ich auch bereits gedacht. Nur hab ich gehört, dass solche Druckluftsprays auch Schaden anrichten können, da es vorkommen kann, dass nicht nur Luft sondern auch Wasser austritt...

Oder stimmt diese Info nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2013)

Man sollte vlt nicht zu lange am Stück "pusten", da sich da dann auch Kondenswasser bilden könnte - das könnte ich mir jedenfalls vorstellen. Aber wenn Du stoßweise gezielt arbeitest, müsste das kein Problem sein. Ich kenne keinen, der mal wegen ner Druckluftdose sich wirklich was kaputtgemacht hat. Allerdings gibt es ja schonmal eh nicht sooo viele, die ÜBERHAUPT den PC mal saubermachen  

aber selbst wenn ein wenig Feuchtigkeit mitkommt: dann wartet man eben ne Stunde, bevor man den PC wieder einschaltet.


----------



## XFI (19. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!! 

Mein Vater hat zu hause noch einen alten Kompressor (ohne Öl) gefunden. Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch diesen Blasebalg bestellt:

Giottos GTAA1900 Super Rocket-air Blower schwarz

Ich denke, dass es damit gehen sollte. ^^


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2013)

Also ich mach das einfach mit dem Staubsauger und der kleinen Tülle vorne dran ...


----------



## XFI (20. Januar 2013)

Noch eine Frage zu den Lüftern:

Muss ich die festhalten, wenn ich meinen PC ausblase? Wenn ja, hält man die an den Flügeln fest? Oder kann man die irgendwie anders arretieren?

Sollte ich die evtl. sogar lieber ausbauen?


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2013)

äh, also im Regelfall hast du 10 mögliche Bewegungshinderer an beiden Händen ...
Ist ja nicht so als das man die im laufenden Betrieb reinigt, wo das stoppen durchaus unangenehm werden kann


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2013)

Einfach mit nem Finger in die Mitte des Lüfters drücken, dann bewegen sich die Rotoren nicht. Bei PC-Lüftern ist das ganze aber auch eh nicht so schlimm, wenn sich durch den Wind mitdrehen. Bei Notebooks ist das was anderes, da könnten die Lüfter durch ein Reinigen per Staubsauger mit zu viel Power mit Pech Schaden nehmen - selbst DAS ist zwar sehr selten, aber die Lüfter bei nem Notebook sind halt nicht so einfach mal eben auswechselbar, daher ist man bei Notebooks vorsichtiger.


----------

